# Biggest central ohio crappie



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ben a few really big crappies posted up the last week or so,has me wondering whats your best slab from central ohio? Id love to here from the tourney guys,shore anglers,everone!?.....
I am having a hard time breaking 15" let alone some of these 17/18"fish being caught. I have several reaching 14-3/4". Including a couple wide,fat,thick black females that are heavy as can be.....
My uncle has a 17"+ from buckeye YEARS ago. All but one of my 14"+ fish have come from buckeye. The other alum.
I know ive seen some pigs posted up on here in the past,so lets see it????


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have fished 7-10 crappie tournaments in Ohio the last 4 years. Add all of the tournament days and all of the days prefishing days for these tourneys and hundreds upon hundreds upon hundreds of crappie caught during that time and I have not had one 15" crappie come in the boat. Further more I think I have seen maybe two 15"+ weighed in in all of those tourneys combined.

A 15" crappie is just not all that common. If you catch one cherish it because it might be a while before you do it again. My largest was 16 3/4" 2-3/4 lb 35 years ago. I don't think I have broken the 2 lb mark since.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

14 7/8 inches. And i have caught thousands.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I know the Bass tourney guys at Griggs and Oshaughnessy have caught some monsters.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

A friend caught this while we were bass fishing. No measurement or weight taken I used the license plate for reference.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

While we’re on the subject (and I’m far from a Crappie expert btw) IMO the best way to catch one of these monster crappie is to fish with oversized live bait. Think big chubs or shiners. Bait so big only giant crappie can inhale it. While I wouldn’t get numbers I would always pull out some 14” - 15” pigs using this technique.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

caught a pair of 17" out of Piedmont back in 1979 on 4" bluegills and a bobber


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

My Personal Best White Crappie at 16" caught on a green pumpkin jig w/craw trailer fishing for Bass at a public lake, released after photos.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

I think private ponds always produce the biggest.. I have a good handful of 14s from the one by me. And another handful from buckeye with my biggest white being 14.75 from alum


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

West Central Ohio private pond just shy of 15" for my pb








And in my short tournament career the 2 biggest crappie I have seen weighed in are 1.92 and 1.93 that in would guess to be 14" fish and my partner has weighed in a couple "big fish" in the 1.6/13" class. Fat females full of eggs.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

My PB is 14 3/4" from Pleasant Hill, now 2 yrs ago my wife caught a 16 1/2" from Clear fork thought for sure she had a Bass on from the fight on her Browning ultra light.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My PB was just over 16" caught at Mosquito lake on a Beetle Spin with yellow and black split tail grub. Have seen others caught there a full inch larger than mine.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

My wife has a 14 3/4 on the wall. Deer creek on bobber and minnow.

IV never broke the 14" mark. I know last year I caught a few at oshay that were 13.5 saugeye fishing.


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Brought home 24 last Saturday. *



*














*


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Catstalker1956 said:


> *Brought home 24 last Saturday. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those your biggest central ohio crappie?


----------



## Catstalker1956 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, One was just over 14" with some 11 & 12". Only been out one time.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

My biggest from Central Ohio came from DeerCreek pre-fishing for the OGF tournament, didn't get a length on her, but she went 2.02 pounds (guessing 15.5 inches). Couldn't catch her on tournament day though, go figure. Last year prefishing for the Crappie USA tournament on Grand Lake St. Marys I caught a 1.86, 1.82. 1.75. Those were my biggest 3 fish in 1 outing by far.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Catstalker1956 said:


> Yes, One was just over 14" with some 11 & 12". Only been out one time.


Nice


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Pretty sure i know of a baseball dad on here catching a 16"from my home lake,actually off a dock i fish often.....
Snyd,got any pics of her????


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

I have 2 Fish Ohio --- a 14" and 14.5". Have yet to keep one that broke 15" even though I through one back that may have been there that was full of eggs.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Here’s one from Oshay caught last June by my son (go figure). We were prefishing for tourney. Touch under 16” and weighed 1.7# spawned out. My biggest is 1.41# and 14.5”


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

kfi said:


> Here’s one from Oshay caught last June by my son (go figure). We were prefishing for tourney. Touch under 16” and weighed 1.7# spawned out. My biggest is 1.41# and 14.5”
> View attachment 262417


I remember that fish. He was so excited at the ramp, as well as he should have been!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

kfi said:


> Here’s one from Oshay caught last June by my son (go figure). We were prefishing for tourney. Touch under 16” and weighed 1.7# spawned out. My biggest is 1.41# and 14.5”
> View attachment 262417


Great fish!! Is the team he fishes for the hartly (sp?) Hawgs?.... a friend of my wife his son fishes the youth tournies. His name is garret,his dads name is fred. Cant recall there last name.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I caught a a 15.5 black out of alum a couple years ago throwing jigs at night over the summer. To me it’s just like a trophy anything you are going to lose way more than you land. It’s even worse with crappie because of how their mouth is and the small gear we target them with. I can tell you without a doubt I’ve lost several over 16 at Delaware. Fishing nasty cover from the bank it’s darn near impossible to land one.


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

We caught two like this one within minutes of each other a few years ago 16.5" each. Didn't weigh them.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

jerkaperch said:


> We caught two like this one within minutes of each other a few years ago 16.5" each. Didn't weigh them.
> View attachment 262424


WOW!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

15 3/4" 1.92lb
Caught during the 2013 OGF Spring tourney on Alum Creek. That is a 13" beside it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> 15 3/4" 1.92lb
> Caught during the 2013 OGF Spring tourney on Alum Creek. That is a 13" beside it.
> View attachment 262425


I remember seeing that one. Piggy


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jray said:


> I caught a a 15.5 black out of alum a couple years ago throwing jigs at night over the summer. To me it’s just like a trophy anything you are going to lose way more than you land. It’s even worse with crappie because of how their mouth is and the small gear we target them with. I can tell you without a doubt I’ve lost several over 16 at Delaware. Fishing nasty cover from the bank it’s darn near impossible to land one.


I agree with you on losing more then you land. But more because of the size baits where using for crappies. A very small part of there mouths are "paper mouth" the rest is pretty tough. I really lay into them when i set the hook,i used to just kinda pull back. Hook up way more now trying to drive that hook into the top of the mouth... lol anyways off subject again sorry....


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

16 1/2” from Deer Creek last year. Just under 2lbs.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

17” white @Alum, 16 3/4” white @Oshay and 15” Black @ Delaware, and 15” white @ Indian. On avg biggest fish came from Oshay. Biggest one I ever seen came unbuttoned at Alum and I would guess it was every bit of 18”. Caught 1000’s of crappie and still remember that fish and the way my heart sank when it didn’t make it in the boat.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Great fish!! Is the team he fishes for the hartly (sp?) Hawgs?.... a friend of my wife his son fishes the youth tournies. His name is garret,his dads name is fred. Cant recall there last name.


Yep, he fishes with the Hartley Hawgs. He joined up this winter right before the Hoover Seminar. Don’t know Garrett but like I say he’s only been with club for a few months. Pretty neat club but does take us away from the crappie fishing..


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

kfi said:


> Yep, he fishes with the Hartley Hawgs. He joined up this winter right before the Hoover Seminar. Don’t know Garrett but like I say he’s only been with club for a few months. Pretty neat club but does take us away from the crappie fishing..


Soccer is over now and the new one is going to be here soon. I should have some more free time...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Not central ohio, but related to the topic. Thanks to fishslim for sharing. 

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fis...-Might-Be-World-Record-118289269/#118289269_2


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

lacdown said:


> Not central ohio, but related to the topic. Thanks to fishslim for sharing.
> 
> https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fis...-Might-Be-World-Record-118289269/#118289269_2


Ya ole jam got him a true slob!!! Hope it holds!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

17.5” ... i caught this just last spring


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Thought I would throw in one of my biggest... hand caught @ Indian Lake


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never caught a 14" crappie. From GLSM I caught a 15" and PB, but still haven't caught a 14". I'm trying.

Biggest I've personally seen was 16.75" caught by a neighbor from Grand Lake SM.


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

Ok, Before I reply let me say, I don't need to hear you doubt me I know it would be the new state record, I have a non disclosure agreement with the pond owner ( he has enuff trouble with trespassers) Late march 1998 2 black crappie same day 1 was 21" 2 Was 21 1/4 " measured by bass pro belly board without pinched tail no scale but I'm a retired bass tourney fisherman of 30 plus years experience and would estimate both were approx. 4lbs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ohio state records go by weight and not length So the length of that fish would mean nothing


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

hgbjr said:


> Ok, Before I reply let me say, I don't need to hear you doubt me I know it would be the new state record, I have a non disclosure agreement with the pond owner ( he has enuff trouble with trespassers) Late march 1998 2 black crappie same day 1 was 21" 2 Was 21 1/4 " measured by bass pro belly board without pinched tail no scale but I'm a retired bass tourney fisherman of 30 plus years experience and would estimate both were approx. 4lbs.


If they were blacks and that long, they would be closer to 5 or 5.5 lbs unless they were very skinny. The state record for a black crappie is 4.5 lbs and was only 18.25 inches long. Those are great fish you caught! Would love to catch something like that.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Over the years I have caught several good Crappie but here are a few recent ones and a couple old ones.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bobby,
Not sure if the pics I posted was one of those or not - I have caught a handful of good ones over the last couple years - I just posted what I had still on my phone. Will have to look on my thumb drive and see.


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

rutty said:


> If they were blacks and that long, they would be closer to 5 or 5.5 lbs unless they were very skinny. The state record for a black crappie is 4.5 lbs and was only 18.25 inches long. Those are great fish you caught! Would love to catch something like that.


I'm sorry, I need to be more specific when I post, I thought posting the date of march would have indicated egg free and had they been caught a month later would have been a lb or better heavier, that always happens to me and is why I never post unless I can just give short helpful advice. Thanks


----------



## hgbjr (May 15, 2008)

9Left said:


> Ohio state records go by weight and not length So the length of that fish would mean nothing


Thank you so much for your your helpful and well meaning post I was so concerned their standards had changed since I became aware of them 50 years ago.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dude, you post about a huge crappy with an accurate length s but no accurate weight and then say that it would be the state record...One would only assume that you did not know that… Just trying to help....Relax


----------



## 614fisherman3 (Feb 12, 2017)

I saw a guy catch easily an 18in or bigger in a catch and release pond and threw it in his bucket, he left after I said something. When he was leaving I told him he may have caught the state record but he didn't care because he was too interested in eating the monster SMH!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

614fisherman3 said:


> I saw a guy catch easily an 18in or bigger in a catch and release pond and threw it in his bucket, he left after I said something. When he was leaving I told him he may have caught the state record but he didn't care because he was too interested in eating the monster SMH!


Im all about cooking up fish. But not in a c&r pond. Most of those are for a kid to get a shot at em... us older guys can go catch fish where ever we want... 18" is a lot of crappie! 
Ive cut up aone really wide 14"s an always thought u would need a long fillet knife to cut up a thick 16"+ crappie


----------

